# Sana sa lahat ng tulong mo sa akin dika hihingi ng kapalit na diko kayang ibigay



## quintinworld

*Hey friends, I need some help in getting the following translated please.*

*Its from a friend of mine, who sometime sends me messages in Tagalog.*

*Okey Salamat po.*

*Sana sa lahat ng 2long mo sa akin dika hihingi ng kapalit na diko kayang ibigay.*

*Thank you very much in advance.*

*Quin*


----------



## niernier

quintinworld said:


> *Okey Salamat po.*
> Okay, Thank you. (politely said because of "po")
> 
> *Sana sa lahat ng 2long mo sa akin dika hihingi ng kapalit na diko kayang ibigay.*
> I hope that for every help you gave me, you won't ask for something in return which I cannot give.



Note:
2long is the SMS spelling of the Tagalog word, tulong(help)


----------



## quintinworld

niernier, many thanks indeed for your quick help.  You came to my rescue again!   I really appreciate it.  Its from a friend of mine (who is Filipina), who has recently developed a habit of sending messages in Tagalog for some reason and I have no other place to go, other than this one, where I find wonderful and helpful people like you.  Thanks again.  I may have more questions in future! 

Quin


----------



## niernier

No problem. It is always my pleasure to help. 

I forgot to translate the part which says "na 'di ko kayang ibigay"(which I cannot give) so kindly read the translation again.

Although it does not make a big difference.


----------



## quintinworld

More help please!

Talaga lang ha!  Ala lang kasi minsan napag-iisip ko na bakit ka tumutulong pero alang kapalit siguro ikaw ang guardian angel ko.

Thanks again in advance.

I think I should better start learning Tagalog soon! 

Quin


----------



## biankita

quintinworld said:


> Talaga lang ha!  Ala lang kasi minsan napag-iisip ko na bakit ka tumutulong pero alang kapalit siguro ikaw ang guardian angel ko.



Oh really! Nothing really. Sometimes, I start thinking why you keep helping me, but you're not asking for anything in return. Maybe, you're my guardian angel.

Talaga lang ha! is pretty much an expression meaning "Oh really now..."

Ala lang  is wala lang. Most people native in Filipino omit the 'w' in conversational Filipino. Anyway, the phrase means "nothing really..." or "no reason."


----------



## quintinworld

biankita, many thanks.  Appreciate your quick help. 

Cheers.


----------

